# Salut



## mrpolyglot (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello from Albuquerque, New Mexico. First time here. Hoping to make some contacts that could steer me down the publishing road. I am planning on publishing a digital book for kids. Have questions about licensing and need-to-knows. For examlple. I have written my book using MS Word, used a few fonts that came with my system (or may have downloaded, can't remember) in the book, and am wondering if I have to seek some kind of licensing from somebody to use the fonts. Also, since I plan to publish the book in Adobe PDF format, do I need some kind of licensing from them too? Please and thank you.


----------



## Shinn (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Baron (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome mrpolyglot. Such an interesting name.


----------



## mrpolyglot (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow!  That was fast.  Thanks for the quick welcome to both of you.


----------



## mrpolyglot (Aug 2, 2007)

Maybe.  More a name than anything else.  At one time in my early life I dreamed of working for the United Nations as a simultaneous translator.  Now, I'm just a language enthusiast who picks up words and phrases here and there.  Don't really claim to speak any particular language, except English, of course.


----------



## Nickie (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi there, MrPolyglot, and welcome to the forum! As for your questions, as long as you have a licence for the programs you use, you don't have to pay them anything. If you have more questions, don't hesitate to PM me, perhaps I can be of help.


Nickie


----------



## mammamaia (Aug 3, 2007)

i'm old, so humor me... what's a 'digital book'???

oh, and welcome to the site!

love and hugs, maia


----------



## Jay Kay (Aug 4, 2007)

hi and welcome to the forums


----------



## Triquediqual (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.

tr-IQ


----------



## mrpolyglot (Aug 6, 2007)

A digital book is any book that is in computer format. The most common format, and the one I plan to publish my book in, is Adobe(R) PDF format. A digital book has the same appearance as a traditionally bound book, but is viewed entirely on computer, but can also be augmented with other media, such as audio, video, and other external venues such a website. Oh yeah, you most commonly need a computer to open and read the file.


----------



## mrpolyglot (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi, thanks for responding.  Sounds like you know alot. Have you done any digital publishing before? I know traditionally published/bound books need an barcode that contains the isbn number of the book; do you know if a digital book needs a barcode as well?  Doesn't seem like a digital book would be handled in that same manner for selling.  I know the barcodes are used to expedite the handling/selling of books, but digital books are already managed quite well in a vendors information system.  Any information?  Please and thank you.


----------

